
IKEA and Xiaomi announced a strategic partnership - retSava
https://twitter.com/donovansung/status/1067611166090833921
======
retSava
Granted, the twitter website post didn't give much more information, but it's
an interesting piece of news.

The connected lighting is to be integrated with Xiaomi cloud.

------
retSava
ah shoot - more interesting link: [http://blog.mi.com/en/2018/11/28/news-
xiaomi-and-ikea-partne...](http://blog.mi.com/en/2018/11/28/news-xiaomi-and-
ikea-partner-to-bring-smart-connected-homes-to-more-users/)

